# Arvo Part's "Cecilia Virgine Romana" - last word?



## Elendil (May 25, 2012)

What is the very last word of "Cecilia, Virgine Romana" by Arvo Part - the word that is sung over the full orchestra just 50 seconds or so from the end of the piece (at 15:40)? 

In the text that is given in the CD booklet, the last word is "Cecilia," but that was already sung, at 15:17.

Is it "Amen?" It sounds to me like it might be, but I am not quite sure. 

Thanks,
Steven


----------

